# Sharon's Story on GMTV this morning



## Puglet (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi ladies 

I was watching GMTV this morning, with Sharon Davies openly talking about her IVF journey. I found her story to be very inspiring and courageous. She also talked about lack of NHS funding, long waiting list for sperm/egg donors, having to travel to Cyprus for tx. I feel very encouraged by her story with Lorrain Kelly, and thought you maybe interested to read it if you missed it on TV.

The link for the story is: http://www.gm.tv/index.cfm?articleid=25567

Lots of luck,  vives for us all.
Hugs
Puglet x

/links


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting puglet, didn't get to see it on tv. 

   

Lots of love and luck Z xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

she was in the women section of the guardian a couple of weeks ago, big 2 page spread, I'd interested to know more details of her treatmetn as she went from donor eggs to her own and got a BFP!  Normally once you have taken the donor route you don't go back so something or somebody must have changed her mind!


----------

